# New Baby Cockatiels



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I Got My Baby Cockatiels They Aren't Pearls Like The Guy Said They Are Pearl Pieds And According To The Parents They Will Be Females. 
1 is a cinnamon pearl pied and other 2 are normal pearl pieds
I plan on selling them but debating whether to keep the cinnamon pearl pied or not cause i may wait till ivory lays eggs and keep a whiteface baby in the future hmmm tough decision well blah blah here is the pictures.
1 picture of baby by its self is a cinnamon pearl pied


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awwww cute


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

very cute!!!!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Cute cute cute... I missed the whole explanation on how you got them? They were given to you or you bought them? Where are you at? If your not a 4 hr drive away, I may come get that Cinnamon from you!!!! LOL.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I bought them cause i was to inpatient to wait on my own birds to breed and have babies! I live in chattanooga, tn what part of north carolina do you live in? As Far as i know the cinnamon pearl pied will be female as mom was a lutino!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I got them for $30 a piece and knew it would be better to buy all 3 and plus the guy prefered not to split up babies! But once they are weaned i am asking $70 for them


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I live in Hendersonville NC. about and hour from Johnson City Tn....


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Nice Babies 

It looks like there is a cinnamon pied, a pearl pied, and a normal pied.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

They are all pearl pieds, 1 cinnamon pearl pied and 2 normal pearl pieds i have had pearl pieds before and they look exactly like them and i will get better pics of their backs when they calm down if they do! LOL


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If you blow up the pix's there is 1 normal pied. As to the cinnamon pearl pied, when blowing up the pix it is still hard to tell is there is pearls, and that it is cinnamon.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Ohh Ok All I Know Is They All Look Pearl Pied To Me They Maybe Light Pearl Pieds Cause They Do Have Pearls All Of Them!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Srtiels I think your right the 1 baby appears to be a normal pied and a dirty faced pied very pretty and i may keep but not sure yet i will see what they look like in a few weeks


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

ALL are nice healthy looking babies and ought to be beauties once they fully feather out.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

The only thing that gets me is the breeder said he has been handfeeding them well they had seed in their crops and are being hard getting started! So i know they weren't being handfed unless he pulled them yesterday! Another thing is he said they are all 3 weeks old is that possible from same clutch? Can they all hatch at the same time i mean i have had chicks hatch a day apart if thats what he met. They are very healthy chicks though and can't wait to see them fully feathered. I can't remember when to reduce 1cc's on the feedings its been a few years since i last handfed!


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*I can't remember when to reduce 1cc's on the feedings its been a few years since i last handfed!
*
-------------------------------------------------------

This thread should help: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=18189

They don't look quite 3 weeks old. And this thread shows what they should look like at different ages: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/watch-me-grow.html


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Congratulations they are super cute!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks well the breeder said 3 weeks i wonder if they are only 14 days old ugg i hope not cause i have them on 8am-11pm schedule and i wrote down everything that nicole told me susanne about slowly reducing and plus they are on a 14 day old schedule cause the smallest is 56 grams and biggest is 77 grams. next biggest is 65 grams


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I plan to print the charts that you made susanne


----------



## sunshinebirdy (Apr 7, 2011)

So adorable!!!!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

any updated photos?


----------



## Bquinn1987 (May 11, 2011)

Haha so cute. I was at a small pet store the other day and they had a baby keet. It just ran back and fourth in it's tank chirping. I went to look at it and the lady was like be careful if it sees you it's gonna scream. Two secs later it saw me anddddd SCREAMEDDDD. Haha it was so cute.


----------



## sunshinebirdy (Apr 7, 2011)

Cute little squeakers


----------

